# Pierburg 2E2 Rebuild Kit and Diagram



## axelm1991 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hello, where can I get a rebuild kit for my Pierburg 2E2 (VW Golf 1.6 MK2 EZ)
And also, where can I see a diagram for all the hoses connected to the carburettor.
Thanks in advance


----------



## 2E2 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Pierburg 2E2 Rebuild Kit and Diagram (axelm1991)*

Hi there from the UK.
Over here refurb kits are available from http://www.carburettorspecialists.com, around £40 for a basic kit. The site eventually takes you to a stocklist page with tabs at the bottom for their various manufacturers' parts.
The best source of info on the Pierburg 2E2 seems to be http://www.ruddies-berlin.de which has a choice of English/French/German languages.
Also lots of stuff on http://www.clubgti.com
Hope this helps,







.



_Modified by 2E2 at 5:20 AM 4-7-2008_


----------



## axelm1991 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Pierburg 2E2 Rebuild Kit and Diagram (2E2)*

Thanks







Thought I would never get the info


----------



## 2E2 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Pierburg 2E2 Rebuild Kit and Diagram (axelm1991)*

No problem. Many of the common failures with this carburettor are related to the automatic choke mechanisms, and none of these will be addressed by the refurb kit. So if you have specific starting/running problems, don't rush into spending your money on this kit. It may be something as simple and cheap as a split vacuum hose. I've just sent you an instant message regarding this.


----------



## axelm1991 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Pierburg 2E2 Rebuild Kit and Diagram (2E2)*

Thanks


----------

